

We Just Launched - Tell us what you think - bringbackusa
http://un-america.com/your-opinion/Political-SubReddit-enough-Want-more-1d15db.html

======
kyro
To be completely honest, your logo and name are so loaded that I was turned
off from browsing your site from the beginning.

Also, if you're planning on playing on the whole Ron Paul bit, it won't work.
A huge part of why it's worked on Digg/Reddit is because users are motivated
to pollute existing news stories with Ron Paul talk. Having a section
dedicated to Ron Paul takes away that motivation.

Your site seems extremely biased, and would be one I would not visit if I were
looking for level headed, balanced news. And if I wanted otherwise, I'd stick
to Digg/Reddit.

Congrats on launching.

~~~
oditogre
There's also the point that it's unlikely to be relevant beyond the next year
or so.

------
shawndrost
Seed all categories -- nobody stays at a dead party.

Clarify whether "Newest" or "Hottest" is selected. I don't know which method
I'm currently viewing.

It's not clear that the upside-down flag button means "comment". To me.
Possibly I'm just retarded. EDIT: to clarify, I parsed them as upside-down
flags much more than as speech bubbles with an upside-down flag in them. Now
that I think about them, they're kinda hilarious. The icon says "Click here to
say 'Down with America!'". You should auto-fill the comment boxes with "Down
with America" to simplify things.

Breadcrumbs are evil and they must die IMCO.

This is just the thing for all those folks saying "You know what reddit needs
more of? Stories about people being tasered. And Ron Paul. There isn't enough
coverage of that sort of thing." I think you won't find many of those people
here. Good... luck?

------
utnick
well the market for this sort of thing is super saturated, but good luck
anyways

also put the title of the article above the line with # of votes, the way you
are doing it hurts my head

